
GNUstep hands-on – Lunduke Show - mondoshawan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFSTnZM27Gc
======
okket
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14978841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14978841)

